

Let There Be Light - cluiggi
http://seedmagazine.com/content/article/let_there_be_light/

======
tocomment
Can you see green on the earth from space from the plant life? If so I wonder
if we could actually detect vegetation on these planets?

~~~
jerf
You could also just detect the presence of free oxygen, a chemical so reactive
that it is very implausible that a non-living world would have a lot of it. No
oxygen doesn't prove no life, but lots of oxygen means life is pretty likely.

